# Tegu hates bathing



## Dubya (Jan 21, 2013)

Gwangi, my tegu will NEVER, EVER bathe in his water tub EVER! He will drink from it with no problem, but since he was a hatchling, he avoids bathing as if he was French. He will just fill his tub with bedding. He does it less if the water dish is smaller. He also squirms and resists when I put him in warm water to poop or shed. What's the deal with that?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 21, 2013)

He probably doesn't need to because your humidity levels are good. I would stop forcing it on him.


----------



## Dubya (Jan 21, 2013)

His humidity is good, and I only put him in a warm bath before I let him free roam (after a smelly incident on the dining room table, which almost made my wife vomit). I went back to a smaller water bowl instead of the big tub because he never used it. I do not force him to bathe.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 21, 2013)

Godzilla has good humidity and still likes water

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tresh (Jan 21, 2013)

Some tegus seem to love it, some seem to hate it. My little red tegu loves water...she swims around like a little fish in it and seems to have perfected perching just right with her head on a bottle for just laying there in the water all the way up to her nose. 

But my big female...she fights and fights when we put her in water. She won't stay in more than a few minutes before she's thrashing and getting pissed at us.


----------



## Dubya (Jan 21, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Godzilla has good humidity and still likes water
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


Well, Hooray for Godzilla! I will have to deal with Gwangi's stinky armpits.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol he will be ok soon

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## elmo (Jan 22, 2013)

elmo is a fish!! she loves water... bath, spray bottle, her huge water dish or the dogs water dish... it doesnt matter lol. guess i got one that loves water, if yr doesnt, no need to stress it out by outting it in water... u should love yr tegu's unique smell... lol!! ;p


----------



## Teg (Jan 22, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Gwangi, my tegu will NEVER, EVER bathe in his water tub EVER! He will drink from it with no problem, but since he was a hatchling, he avoids bathing as if he was French. He will just fill his tub with bedding. He does it less if the water dish is smaller. He also squirms and resists when I put him in warm water to poop or shed. What's the deal with that?



Try some "Bubble Bath", works for Teg !!


----------



## Dubya (Jan 22, 2013)

Try some "Bubble Bath", works for Teg !! 
[/quote]

He makes his own bubble bath when he defecates in warm water.


----------



## Lynda (Jan 22, 2013)

Dubya said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla has good humidity and still likes water
> ...



He's just a granola 60's child...probably would have loved Woodstock. If I were a female gu I would probably love him


----------



## Dubya (Jan 22, 2013)

Lynda said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > chitodadon said:
> ...



No, unfortunately he is a conservative. We sit on the couch and watch Sean Hannity together. He hides his head when he sees footage of Obama swearing on George Washington's bible to uphold the Constitution. Me too.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 22, 2013)

Loo

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 22, 2013)

hahaha. Mine like O'Reilly, personally. But seriously, I also put my in the tub to do their stinkies before they go around the house. You can try lukewarm water, make sure the water is turned off before he comes in, and keep the water level pretty low. Sometimes if it just covers their feet, mine "go".


----------



## Dubya (Jan 22, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> hahaha. Mine like O'Reilly, personally. But seriously, I also put my in the tub to do their stinkies before they go around the house. You can try lukewarm water, make sure the water is turned off before he comes in, and keep the water level pretty low. Sometimes if it just covers their feet, mine "go".



Yes, I do the poo thing with lukewarm water exactly as you described. It always works.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 23, 2013)

I can't tell if we would hang out and be friends, or if I would be totally offended and run away screaming.


----------



## Dubya (Jan 23, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> I can't tell if we would hang out and be friends, or if I would be totally offended and run away screaming.



I get both responses. Don' t forget the added choice of wanting to kill me. A lot of people like that one.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jan 23, 2013)

Loki has always hated baths - When they were necessary he'd have a full on tantrum. One day we turned the shower on - turns out that he loves it. He'll actually walk to the bathroom and paw at the tub now.

He absolutely loves when I turn the pressure all the way up and spray him down directly with it - it is adorable.


----------

